# Noiseless Folding Canes?



## Blackstaff

Hi everyone,

I've been disabled from birth and have had to use a cane for support for many years now. I'm always on the lookout for the "next great thing" on these classic supports. I most often use a cane from a single, solid piece of hardened plastic, but in the past, I've used telescoping aluminum canes and folding canes for travel. I like the idea of the folding cane but the application is never quite what I'd like. I've tried a few different models and perhaps the best one is the commercial "Switch Sticks" model that seems sturdier and more durable than some others and folds pretty well.

The issue I have with it, though, is the same as with most canes that fold: the collar doesn't seem to move the way it does on telescoping canes, so it makes noise with every step. I really dislike that, especially since I can avoid that with either telescoping or single-piece canes. A folding cane would be very handy for some travels and on flights, as the single-piece ones are cumbersome in my seat and it's harder for attendants to stow them, etc. But I really want to find one that doesn't make the noise or that I can modify to not make the noise.

Does anyone know of any readily-available folding canes that don't make sounds every time they make contact? On a side note, are there any regular users of folding canes that have models they prefer? A cane is a necessary aspect of my daily life so I'm trying to find the types that can suit me best. Single-piece construction is my favorite but not always convenient.

Thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## Rodney

Welcome,

I think most of the guys here make wooden canes and hiking sticks. I don't know of any manufactured products that would fit your needs.

One option I can think of would be a custom wooden cane that screws together instead of folding. Not quite as convenient but no noise either.


----------



## Blackstaff

Rodney said:


> Welcome,
> 
> I think most of the guys here make wooden canes and hiking sticks. I don't know of any manufactured products that would fit your needs.
> 
> One option I can think of would be a custom wooden cane that screws together instead of folding. Not quite as convenient but no noise either.


Rodney, thanks for the welcome and your message. I appreciate your advice. I didn't know about screw-together wooden canes but I will check that out. I've been considering moving to a staff rather than a cane, but it uses a different set of muscles and might not work as well for me, not sure.

I didn't this was a makers' hub but it would be interesting to see some designs and homemade customs. Again, thanks for your response.


----------



## Rodney

It's not just for makers but that's mostly who you find here. If you go through the posts here you'll see a lot of examples of different sticks.

I make canes but I haven't made any two (or three) piece ones. I don't think my lathe or my abilities are quite at the level of precision necessary to get well aligned joints for the segments. Errors at the joints will add up in a hurry.

A staff works well outdoors but is a bit cumbersome getting in and out of vehicles. I wouldn't want to travel with one.


----------



## Blackstaff

Rodney said:


> It's not just for makers but that's mostly who you find here. If you go through the posts here you'll see a lot of examples of different sticks.
> 
> I make canes but I haven't made any two (or three) piece ones. I don't think my lathe or my abilities are quite at the level of precision necessary to get well aligned joints for the segments. Errors at the joints will add up in a hurry.
> 
> A staff works well outdoors but is a bit cumbersome getting in and out of vehicles. I wouldn't want to travel with one.


Thanks for your post. I might have to peruse some stuff here before my next order. I've been wanting a strong, knob-end style cane but there doesn't seem to be a lot of variety in the commercial market and I usually have to do some cutting or other mods to any non-telescoping canes I buy. Perhaps I could find a more unique design here. Thanks.


----------



## MJC4

Welcome Blackstaff

There are more than a few talented stick makers on this site. May I suggest looking through the photo gallery, there are some beautiful examples of what the membership on this site is capable of. Some of the makers have been known to do a commission or two. See something you like P.M. the maker and maybe they can help you out.

Once again welcome aboard.

Mark


----------



## dww2

I think this is the one the gf uses when she takes the horse out for a ride. The top bit telescopes with a push button locking mechanism and it folds up to fit into a small pouch she hangs from the saddle horn. It doesn't make that distinctive noise her other, non-folding canes make.

I tried to add the url for the site where I found it but couldn't get it to work. Grainger.com


----------



## LilysDad

dww2 beat me to it. Back packing tents use the system of elastic cord contained in sections with sockets for their poles. It would seem simple for a wooden cane as well.


----------



## Blackstaff

dww2 said:


> I think this is the one the gf uses when she takes the horse out for a ride. The top bit telescopes with a push button locking mechanism and it folds up to fit into a small pouch she hangs from the saddle horn. It doesn't make that distinctive noise her other, non-folding canes make.
> 
> I tried to add the url for the site where I found it but couldn't get it to work. Grainger.com


Thanks for the link here and the replies so far everyone. In the past few days, I've seen some nice knob-top canes and I like the relative "uniformity" from top to bottom that seems to come with them. I've not yet used one of those, so I am not sure how it would feel on the hand as I do need to use my canes for support anytime I am walking. The shillelagh-style examples seem to suggest the knob curves back slightly so that I put more pressure just ahead of the knob, not sure.

That's the one downside to purchasing supplies like this online, but there aren't any brick and mortar places in my area with items like this (aside from your standard medical canes.)


----------



## dww2

I've made a few knob sticks, but I really don't think they'd be good for support, more for balance while walking (especially outdoors). A good handle (like a Derby or Fritz) allows you to keep your wrist straighter while your fingers wrap around the handle. A knob stick would mean either draping your fingers down over the knob while the knob itself is in your palm, or grabbing it below the knob which puts your wrist out of alignment.

I suppose it would depend on the shape of the knob to a certain extent. The second one would be better able, in my opinion, to offer support as opposed to balance.


----------



## Blackstaff

dww2 said:


> I've made a few knob sticks, but I really don't think they'd be good for support, more for balance while walking (especially outdoors). A good handle (like a Derby or Fritz) allows you to keep your wrist straighter while your fingers wrap around the handle. A knob stick would mean either draping your fingers down over the knob while the knob itself is in your palm, or grabbing it below the knob which puts your wrist out of alignment.
> 
> I suppose it would depend on the shape of the knob to a certain extent. The second one would be better able, in my opinion, to offer support as opposed to balance.


Thanks for sharing your photos and for the advice about support vs. balance, I think you are spot on sir.


----------



## reidplum

To get some idea of two or three piece sticks, go on the web and find Brazos Walking Sticks. They are a larger company, but still offer hand made wooden sticks. They can make any style that they have with one or two joints. Call them for info.

Reid


----------

